# Changing food cold turkey



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Raven was being super picky about her kibble before her spay which was on Thursday, and then after her spay refused it all together... she hadn't eaten for two days so we went and grabbed some gastro canned food just to get her eating something substantial outside of treats as she was dropping weight and she really needed strength for healing.

Today we went and picked up a new brand of food, we tried mixing it, but shes eating around the old stuff, still refusing to touch it, loving the new stuff. New stuff is Acana Singles, Pork. Is there anything I can do to ease a cold turkey transition? We have her on probiotics for the next 7 days as well as giving her 2 tbs of pure pumpkin once a day. I've noticed loose stools, obviously expecting it... we've only given her one cup of the new food today, divided into two meals, do I just continue with small meals increasing in size over the next week?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Could you make a broth with the old food, water and new food to get some of the old food in her? Cold turkey with a food like Acana will really upset her stomach. Alot of dogs can take the rich Acana/Orijen foods even with a metered approach. 

Good luck with the food change.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Boiled rice and chicken, add about a quarter cup of her new food. 4 meals a day gradually decrease the rice stuff and add kibble. I have had to do cold turkey changes a bunch of times and depending on body condition I either do this or a 24 hour fast followed by small amounts in multiple meals. Have yet to have an issue with either method.


----------



## Io2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like to add digestive enzymes when transitioning food, whether doing it cold-turkey or gradually. Optagest by In Clover seems to be readily available in most pet supply stores (especially those that sell brands like Acana). 

I frequently watch friends' dogs, and extra treats are just part of my household routine, so enzymes are a real lifesaver for me when I accidentally give a guest-dog my dog's kong filled with real food (instead of the one I made with guest-dog's food)!


----------

